# Help - Polarity Hymer B584



## RichardandJoanna (Jan 15, 2013)

We bought a secondhand Hymer B584 about 18 months ago. I am now trying to install one or two add ons.

I started with a cheap inverter which plugged into the cigar lighter socket. I have now bought a better quality inverter and have removed the passenger seat to allow access to one of the leisure batteries and it appears to have been installed the wrong way round.
The blue/black cables go to the positive earth and the brown ones to the negative.

Everything seems to work OK but I did notice last year that one of the 12v sockets on the wall, an after market addition, was wired the wrong way round but I thought no more of it afer swapping the terminals.

Do you think it is possible that the battery has been installed the wrong way round? It would fit either way or do German campervans have a different wiring colour pattern than the norm, i.e. is brown negative in German campervans? What damage am I likely to cause if I swap the terminals over?

Any advice on the subject will be warmly welcomed.

Richard and Joanna :?:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My Hymer is wired with the 12V DC :

Blue = +ve

Brown = -ve or chassis

Not what you would expect!

The 240V is conventially wired.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The first Burstner van I ever went to service also confused me in the same way ie brown wire to -ve and blue to +ve on the battery. After messing about for 10 mins and checking with a multimeter I found it was correct so I must presume it is normal on German vans.



Trevor


----------



## RichardandJoanna (Jan 15, 2013)

*German electrics*

Thank you both for your prompt replies. I can reassemble it all now.

I'll subscribe tonight and do the formal thank you later.

Richard and Joanna 8)


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You are most welcome, it is nice to get a polite reply and "thank you". Not everyone bothers.   



Trevor


----------

